# My First Humidor!



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

Since I've started smoking cigars here in Iraq, I've mainly been keeping my stash in ziploc bags. But today my fellow brother gifted me with something that was passed on to him and now on to me. I know it's nothing fantastically special but it is my first humi and I'm pretty stoked. It even had a 5 Vegas Relic in it which I've been wanting to try and think I will after lunch.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cmdrsils said:


> Since I've started smoking cigars here in Iraq, I've mainly been keeping my stash in ziploc bags. But today my fellow brother gifted me with something that was passed on to him and now on to me. I know it's nothing fantastically special but it is my first humi and I'm pretty stoked. It even had a 5 Vegas Relic in it which I've been wanting to try and think I will after lunch.


 Nice Box. However the inside I find rather offensive. Fill It Up Already! *LOL*


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nice Box. However the inside I find rather offensive. Fill It Up Already! *LOL*


"You can't show pic's of a humidor that's hurt, they run much better on cigar's than free oxygen" Elmer Trett R.I.P.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

starving humidors is abusive... if I don't get a pic of this humidor with a nice chestful of cigars tomorrow, I'm calling Humi Protective Services on you. 

For serious.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

quesadilla said:


> "You can't show pic's of a humidor that's hurt, they run much better on cigar's than free oxygen" Elmer Trett R.I.P.


 ROTFLMAO. Very good. I like it!


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

ROLF guys. For serious though, he brought it to me at work and all my sticks are in my room, but I was so excited I just wanted to take pictures of it. I'll fill it up tonight and post some more pics.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

These brothers are just havin' a bit of fun with ya. Thanks for your service and stay safe. I hope you can fill that new box up with great sticks fast.

MOS 8541

Semper Fidelis! Carry on!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cmdrsils said:


> ROLF guys. For serious though, he brought it to me at work and all my sticks are in my room, but I was so excited I just wanted to take pictures of it. I'll fill it up tonight and post some more pics.


When you get home make sure and update your address on your profile. :mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> These brothers are just havin' a bit of fun with ya. Thanks for your service and stay safe. I hope you can fill that new box up with great sticks fast.


 +1 on this. Dont qualify for the numbers.


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> When you get home make sure and update your address on your profile. :mischief:


Don't worry, Dave, that's #2 on my priority list! (#1 is pretty obvious :mrgreen


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cmdrsils said:


> Don't worry, Dave, that's #2 on my priority list! (#1 is pretty obvious :mrgreen


I understand Tim Enjoy and you earned it Bro! :thumb:


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

As promised, here is my measly little stash in its brand new home. The bottom layer has a Padilla Habano and Series '68 and some CAO Flavours for the fiancee to celebrate my homecoming with.


----------



## Phatmix12 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a good stash man...


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats man! My first humi arrives with UPS tomorrow! I am stoked as well, I can wait to fill 'er up!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

make sure you dont comingle the flavored sticks with the regular ones OK.


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

scottw said:


> make sure you dont comingle the flavored sticks with the regular ones OK.


I knew this was the case with Acids/infused cigars but was unsure about other kinds of flavored sticks. I'll separate them ASAP.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

That's the box I have right now too, new one should be in soon 

Nice stash too!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hey. not bad. no smaller then my box.... when possible you should invest in a hygro though.... just so ya know whats going on in your party-in-a-box.


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

When I get home from deployment I'm getting a bigger one and a couple hygros. Couldn't have anything sent to me for like a month so obtaining one in the desert was not possible. I just made it to Ft. Lewis though and I'll be home very soon.


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

fortunately i got the best for mine..


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Time to start saving for the second Humi.......

and the third, fourth, ........

:smile::smile::smile::help:


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

that was my first one also


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats man. Everyone started with 1 cigar. You are now one of us.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a great starter box, Tim. It WILL lead to biger boxes (and coolers) in the future, I'm sure! :smoke:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

I love cigar-band lid humidors ! That was my first one too. got it about a month ago. So how was the 5 vegas relic ? I have one that i want to fire-up!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

GunHand said:


> That's a great starter box, Tim. It WILL lead to biger boxes (and coolers) in the future, I'm sure! :smoke:


Absolutely no doubt about that my friends. It ain't called _The Slippery Slope_ for nothin'! :help::woohoo:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

That was my first box too. Got it from CI about a month and a half ago.
My second box should be here tomorrow! Had to upgrade to a 100 ct box.

:smoke:


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

41 ChevHead said:


> I love cigar-band lid humidors ! That was my first one too. got it about a month ago. So how was the 5 vegas relic ? I have one that i want to fire-up!


My Relic was overhumidified so it kept going out on me and the burn was way uneven but it had mainly a straight woodsy rustic flavor that didn't change much. I'd smoke another one.

I've been thinking about upgrading to a 100-150 ct but I'm still looking around.


----------

